# Forum > News > Community Chat >  The WoW GM-Power hack

## Blamzanoid

Im to much of a chicken to test this out, but at the comments of this video people says it actually works

[media]http://www.youtube.com/user/WotLKk[/media]

So if someone is brave enough, go into that video on youtube and download the program



I would like to have answers if it works or not  :Smile:

----------


## Premium-mmo

THIS DOESN'T WORK, IS ONLY A SCAM ....
NO GM HACK , MONEY HACK OR EXPERIENCE HACK EXIST FOR THIS GAME BECAUSE OF SERVER SIDE OF THOSE.
Don't even try >_> it's a fake

----------


## Ophie

I really doubt this. 
1) How did he find access to the so called "Game master database"?
2) How is this 100&#37; undetectable. IMO Blizzard sees everything.
3) It may be an account fisher also. It sends the data to the creator.
4) It's fake. Just try it out by writing false account details. It will "pass"

----------


## Phygar

It does not work. It will send your account info to someone else. It is not a keylogger, but you just type in you account info and "turn your account into a GM account."

----------


## Jamie,

Yeah another thing what gives it away in my opinion is where it says,


"Note:It will not work on trial accounts due to the limitations Blizzard has put on them."

----------


## wurstbr0t

Lol @Comments :o

----------


## Frogzilla

Lol, of course it's not real. It's meant to scam people out of their accounts, look at the scam section. There are things like this all over

Offtopic: Lol that's me.

----------


## Clain

It sends the info to his email. I've actually had a GM tell me this.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Lol that program was coded by Flying Piggy. It was his idea and the comments are different contributors and Donators from about 3 months ago now...That was great times when you would get 200-300 accounts a day :P

----------


## Banksey

Haha I still have my one...My god...That was a great month when FP released one for every indivudal that asked  :Big Grin: 

Haha the best comments are "Why it no work"

----------


## Hayman

This is bull crap

----------


## Loveshock

*This totally works. Go ahead and do it. You'll be happy you did :slap:*

----------


## DeMoN

zOMG GM POWER HACKS!!! he even has his own myspace it must be legit MySpace.com - <GM>Lamoot - 30 - Male - US - www.myspace.com/gmpowerhack i mean come on i doubt this guy would make his own myspace if it wasnt real. 

lol 
-DeMoN

----------


## Loveshock

*Well yes, it must be true if he has a myspace!!1!!!11!11!1one!11*

----------


## TMK

This hack actually works, i got my epix fast and i am very happy person now, so go on and download it, trust me its worth it.

----------


## m4st3rk3

There isn"t even a gm hack for private servers..

----------


## Banksey

> There isn"t even a gm hack for private servers..


Your just not looking in the right places  :Wink:

----------


## King Shaun

Hehe, to ALL the people PLEASE READ THIS! URGENT:

This hack is not REAL.

I have tested it for all you people on MMOwned and it sends all the details and more.

I have tested it with two retail accounts, being my own and they have both now been hacked. /smile

But, as long as you are all SAFE!
That is all that matters..  :Wink: 

Thanks for that.
Shaun!

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Lol that program was coded by Flying Piggy. It was his idea and the comments are different contributors and Donators from about 3 months ago now...That was great times when you would get 200-300 accounts a day :P





> Haha I still have my one...My god...That was a great month when FP released one for every indivudal that asked 
> 
> Haha the best comments are "Why it no work"


I made over a hundred of these, and pretty much every donator and contributor had one about three months ago.
Thousands of accounts got borrowed (long term) with this, its funny to see that my GMPH programs are still going strong  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Dartex

Lol just... lol

PS:

----------


## Clain

Serious it does? I got on and tried but it didn't work.

----------


## Kubiatsu

I still have accounts rolling into my email even though It was taken off YouTube O_o Seems like people really want to be hacked.

P.S Piggy FTW

----------


## JD

> Yeah another thing what gives it away in my opinion is where it says,
> 
> 
> "Note:It will not work on trial accounts due to the limitations Blizzard has put on them."


hehe that may just be the most stupid thing 2 say, that guy who made it is just 2 lazy to find the actual account XD

----------


## JD

lol thats fanni XD

----------


## Igzz

Hahaha lol... For some people that STILL believe that it's real and are too afraid to try it out, make a trial account, scan with VirusTotal - Free Online Virus and Malware Scan and try it, if it doesnt work, then its all bull  :Smile: .

----------


## Nadromar

hehe, yeah.. i have a few of those videos too, i made sh*tloads of money selling them, till The Lex came help me, everything was screwed up etc, but now like a month later everything is pretty mush back ok

----------


## [Shon3m]

hehe old school lulz it's a fake.... :P

----------


## Sonic710

> Yeah another thing what gives it away in my opinion is where it says,
> 
> 
> "Note:It will not work on trial accounts due to the limitations Blizzard has put on them."


Yea any of these things that say it doesn't work on trial accounts are most likely a scam

----------


## ReidE96

When will people learn to read replies?! Flying Piggy, the maker of the program in the video, has TOLD you it IS A SCAM. It does NOT work. It will NEVER work. The comments saying it does ARE BY US (the contribs and donators) to make the video seem legit.

STOP ASKING IF IT WORKS!

----------


## colincancer

rofl, how would i get my own "GM power hack" for ppl to download, lol i wouldnt even know the first step in making one.

----------


## Clain

Scripting....C#,C++, vb.net etc

----------


## berryman13

Thanks for this  :Smile:

----------


## FuzzyPillow

100% Fake Had to be a Dumbass to use it

----------


## Snailz

Why is this thread still Open... Obviesly A Scam...

----------


## Clain

It needs to be closed. Because people keep posting on it bumping it with "This is so fake...a scam" when the programmer even said it was in the same thread.

----------


## Falcon014

there is NO such thing as hacking your account into a GM account. NO MATTER WHAT, it will always be fake and probably send your account info to some1 else

----------


## Clain

Did you just read what i said? Good god...

----------

